# Looking for a Laptop within $1000



## arsenalfan001 (Oct 7, 2015)

Guys,

Moved to US recently and sold my desktop. Now I need a laptop here.
Lets start with the questionnaire

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD): *USD 1000*


2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
Thin and Light; 12" - 14" screen
Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen


3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook? 

1. Surfing internet
2. Watching movies
3. Casual gaming
4. If time permits, running some data analytics applications

5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?
I have found *this HP laptop* that looks good.


4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: NA
b. Dislike: Apple


6) Anything else you would like to say?
Screen resolution ( 768p (HD) / 900p / 1080p (Full HD)): Full HD
Battery back up ( normal (3-4hrs) / extended (5-7hrs)): Extended will be good
Purchase place ( Online (eg - flipkart, infibeam) / Local / Abroad (do mention the country)): USA, open to online purchase too
Backlit keyboard
Skylake i7 CPU
NO discreet graphics card
Atleast 8GB RAM
If we can squeeze a SSD in, it will be good but not a deal breaker.
Lighter is better, need to carry it to office daily.
Extended warranty

I have given one link to a HP laptop, I would prefer something with similar configuration. Budget is strictly not extendable.


----------



## vito scalleta (Oct 7, 2015)

Since ur budget is upto 1000$ u can have a look at this Sager NP7255 (Clevo N155RD)


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Oct 7, 2015)

vito scalleta said:


> Since ur budget is upto 1000$ u can have a look at this Sager NP7255 (Clevo N155RD)


Thanks for the suggestion. I checked the configuration. The problem is it contains a discreet graphics card. 
I am not much into gaming (I only play football manager and PES) and the integrated gpu should get the job done for me. I would like to avoid the graphics card to eliminate heat inside the chassis.


----------



## vito scalleta (Oct 7, 2015)

arsenalfan001 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. I checked the configuration. The problem is it contains a discreet graphics card.
> I am not much into gaming (I only play football manager and PES) and the integrated gpu should get the job done for me. I would like to avoid the graphics card to eliminate heat inside the chassis.



ok then the kind of configuration u should be looking for is the processor in the hp laptop, u have chosen with 16 GB of RAM(although 8gb is perfectly fine ). the lap should have 7200 RPM hdd ( the hp one has 5400 rpm) and also an ssd (120gb or 256gb)for the boot drive. i will post if find one.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Oct 7, 2015)

That would be great. The HP has an option for hybrid hard disk, how that works?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 7, 2015)

Buying a 1000$ laptop without a dGPU is not wise IMO.

Better to get Thinkpad X1 carbon.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Oct 7, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Buying a 1000$ laptop without a dGPU is not wise IMO.
> 
> Better to get Thinkpad X1 carbon.



I have my reasons not to opt for a laptop with dGPU, explained above.
About the laptop, X1 Carbon, processors options are ULV models only, no HQ line of processors. Also the i7 models costs around 1800 USD, way beyond my budget.


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 8, 2015)

arsenalfan001 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. I checked the configuration. The problem is it contains a discreet graphics card.
> I am not much into gaming (I only play football manager and PES) and the integrated gpu should get the job done for me. I would like to avoid the graphics card to eliminate heat inside the chassis.



Still for those games, you should have a discrete GPU, a basic GPU will do, like GT820/920M .... No need to get higher end GPU

Future PES/FIFA games will require more GPU power, so a basic one is enough for you

If you were totally not into gaming, we wouldn't have suggested to get GPU

If you add GTX950M, the HP one will still be under your budget


----------



## vito scalleta (Oct 8, 2015)

arsenalfan001 said:


> That would be great. The HP has an option for hybrid hard disk, how that works?



hybrid hard disks are much better than traditional hdd.
Also as stated by [MENTION=60562]anupam_pb[/MENTION] fifa games have started to improvise on their graphics front and the improvements in intel's gpu performance is not at par. so getting a dedicated gpu is very much advised .


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Oct 8, 2015)

I am assuming you would buy in US

Get this-
Dell Inspiron 7000 Pre-Order Laptop: i5 6300HQ, 256 SSD, GTX 960M - Slickdeals.net


Amazon.com has Dell Inspiron 15 7000 Series Gaming Laptop Pre-Order (i7559-763BLK) on sale for $799.99. Shipping is free. Thanks sukr4deelz

Note, item has not been release yet. Pre-order it now and Amazon will deliver it when available.

Specs
Intel Core i5-6300HQ 3.2GHz Quad Core Processor (6th Gen Skylake)
15.6" 1920x1080 FHD IPS LED-Backlit Display
256GB Solid State Drive
8GB (1x8GB) DDR3L (1600Mhz)
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 960M 4GB GPU
Intel 3165AC WiFi + Bluetooth 4.0
6-Cell Battery
Windows 10 (64-Bit)

Cheaper better beautiful
i5 Skylake would be more than enough for you.

SSD included
Aftermarket a USB 3.0 1 TB EXTERNAL HDD.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Oct 8, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> I am assuming you would buy in US
> 
> Get this-
> Dell Inspiron 7000 Pre-Order Laptop: i5 6300HQ, 256 SSD, GTX 960M - Slickdeals.net
> ...



OP In $860 you are done and save your bucks.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Oct 9, 2015)

Thanks Kunal. I checked the Inspiron 15 7000 series. All of them come with a dedicated GPU which I would like to avoid.
The problem is, Inspirons and Pavilions chassis are not built to withstand the extra heat generated by the GPU. In, at most two years, there will be problems. Do I sound pessimistic? Well, I have personal experience with two HP pavilions. A gaming laptop will cost USD1500 at least and I can not afford that.
So, we are back to square one, again. 
Anyone has idea about the custom built laptops? Sager for example.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 9, 2015)

^ You're expecting to buy a gaming laptop without dPU? 

BTW, dGPU doesn't remains active at all times. It gets used only when required. You are worrying about excess heat when there is none.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Oct 9, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^ You're expecting to buy a gaming laptop without dPU?
> 
> BTW, dGPU doesn't remains active at all times. It gets used only when required. You are worrying about excess heat when there is none.


Hey Saiyan, probably i was not clear with my requirements, sorry about that.
I need something portable with best possible processing power. Gaming IS NOT important.
Something between 1.5-2.5 kgs will be perfect as I will be carrying it to office, daily.
Hope I am clear now.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 9, 2015)

arsenalfan001 said:


> Hey Saiyan, probably i was not clear with my requirements, sorry about that.
> I need something portable with best possible processing power. Gaming IS NOT important.
> Something between 1.5-2.5 kgs will be perfect as I will be carrying it to office, daily.
> Hope I am clear now.



That means mobility + weight factor is your priority.
Go for an ultrabook.
You may seek out this :---> ASUS Zenbook series from *Asus*


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Oct 9, 2015)

2 are neck to neck competitors here-

Dell XPS 13
Asus Zenbook UX305.

Take highest i7 and lowest SSD.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 9, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> 2 are neck to neck competitors here-
> 
> Dell XPS 13
> Asus Zenbook UX305.
> ...



+1, for this absolute feel factor suggestion to @OP.
@OP's budget might suffice here.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 11, 2015)

[MENTION=70577]arsenalfan001[/MENTION],I think the best tablet/laptop(or Hybrid) within your budget will be to have hands on *Microsoft Surface Pro 4 * along with its keyboard.
MS are really making outstanding machines with super mind boggling hardware.

Just view the *MS Surface Pro 4* (Tablet/Laptop Hybrid) in YouTube and you'll see that they strictly means business.
In fact your requirements will be completely fulfilled + established + satisfied.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Oct 11, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> [MENTION=70577]arsenalfan001[/MENTION],I think the best tablet/laptop(or Hybrid) within your budget will be to have hands on *Microsoft Surface Pro 4 * along with its keyboard.
> MS are really making outstanding machines with super mind boggling hardware.
> 
> Just view the *MS Surface Pro 4* (Tablet/Laptop Hybrid) in YouTube and you'll see that they strictly means business.
> In fact your requirements will be completely fulfilled + established + satisfied.


It is super mobile but may not be powerful enough. 
Btw, the zenbook looks good, thanks. I'm considering it.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 11, 2015)

arsenalfan001 said:


> It is super mobile but may not be powerful enough.
> Btw, the zenbook looks good, thanks. I'm considering it.


ASUS Zenbook is also very spectacular and amazing,no doubt on that.
But as you've mentioned previously some threads before that you are not a strict gamer,and mobility + weight factor  is your first priority,so I mentioned about the Surface Pro 4. In fact MS Surface Pro 4 are based on Intel Core-i3/i5/i7 (6th gen. Skylake Processors) and not on the anemic Atom based Processors, so it is in fact a powerhouse in processing.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Oct 14, 2015)

One quick update guys, I have got separate office laptop so need not to carry my personal one to office.
Then, after a lot of searching, found a gem of a laptop MSI GS40 Phantom.
Comes with Skylake i7s and GTX970M in very portable 14inch and just 1.6kg! Could not have asked for more.
Just one roadblock, I am yet to receive my US credit card. Without which I am not willing to purchase as purchases through CC will help build my credit score. My bank said it will take them a month to give me the cc. Now the wait begins.


----------



## vito scalleta (Oct 14, 2015)

arsenalfan001 said:


> One quick update guys, I have got separate office laptop so need not to carry my personal one to office.
> Then, after a lot of searching, found a gem of a laptop MSI GS40 Phantom.
> Comes with Skylake i7s and GTX970M in very portable 14inch and just 1.6kg! Could not have asked for more.
> Just one roadblock, I am yet to receive my US credit card. Without which I am not willing to purchase as purchases through CC will help build my credit score. My bank said it will take them a month to give me the cc. Now the wait begins.



that overshoots your budget by 500$ right . 
anyway if you are planning to buy from them then I recommend choosing the upgrade to replace the thermal paste with IC diamond. 
It is much better than stock thermal paste and worth the 35$ extra.


----------

